# Its been a while...



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello old chums...

I've been asked by a friend of mine to get a TiVo back up and running, all is well apart from the daily call. Whether by network or dialup I just get connecting and nothing else... (until call failed).

Has there been a change to the way TiVo now gets its daily listings? I know there was some grumblings on the forum some months back, but never followed it.

Anyone out there who can offer any suggestions?


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

Welcome back 

I still get mine in exactly the same way if that's any help.


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Hello old chums...
> 
> I've been asked by a friend of mine to get a TiVo back up and running, all is well apart from the daily call. Whether by network or dialup I just get connecting and nothing else... (until call failed).
> 
> ...


There are some problems with dialup on TalkTalk but the network connection should be fine. There seemed to be a rash of people recently finding that their network settings were changed to default to dialup.

Are you able to ping or telnet the Tivo?


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Brian,

Yes, the network side of the box is all fine.. only thing I haven't done (as yet) is pinged from 'inside' the TiVo to ensure I can 'reach out'.

Dial up seems to be a bit hit 'n' miss. Sometimes its answered, connecting but goes no further, othertimes the number is busy.. perhaps its 'up their end'?

I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> Yes, the network side of the box is all fine.. only thing I haven't done (as yet) is pinged from 'inside' the TiVo to ensure I can 'reach out'.
> 
> ...


Well I can ping home (204.176.49.3), response times are poor (1/4 second!)


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

ok.. I'm more and more convinced its *them* and not me..

From my logs...

Dec 20 15:10:13 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)...
Dec 20 15:10:13 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)...
Dec 20 15:10:13 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: POST /
Dec 20 15:10:27 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Dec 20 15:10:27 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)...
Dec 20 15:10:27 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)...
Dec 20 15:10:27 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: POST /tivo-service/TCD411.cgi HTTP/1.0

That suggests to me I'm connected to HQ, but they don't wanna talk to me... agreed?


----------



## Hunty (Nov 6, 2001)

I just checked mine, that never gives me problems and it hasnt made a succesful daily call over the internet since 11th December, 

I get the error on Tivoweb Failed service unavailable
and my log is the same as yours


----------



## mfhhydro (Dec 20, 2009)

my phone line is with talktalk unable to download listings for 2 weeks.It downloads data fof 10 mins then i get error call interupted.any ideas


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> ok.. I'm more and more convinced its *them* and not me..
> 
> From my logs...
> 
> ...


To me, it looks like you're connected but what do I know?

My logs from yesterday's successful download looks like this:
Dec 20 14:01:11 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)... 
Dec 20 14:01:11 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)... 
Dec 20 14:01:11 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: POST /iamgr[156]: AddLiveFile input#0 
Dec 20 14:01:12 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
Dec 20 14:01:12 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)... 
Dec 20 14:01:13 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)... 
Dec 20 14:01:13 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: POST /tivo-service/TCD411.cgi HTTP/1.0 
Dec 20 14:01:13 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
Dec 20 14:01:14 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)... 
Dec 20 14:01:14 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)... 
Dec 20 14:01:14 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: POST /tivo-service/HServer.cgi HTTP/1.0 
Dec 20 14:01:16 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
Dec 20 14:01:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80d4a5e0) 
Dec 20 14:01:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80cd0060) 
Dec 20 14:01:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80737620) 
Dec 20 14:01:18 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP request... 
Dec 20 14:01:18 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP request... 
Dec 20 14:01:18 (none) kernel: turbonet2: call log: NTP response.

So exactly the same up to the point you posted and then it keeps going.

I've no more suggestions I'm afraid.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

mfhhydro said:


> my phone line is with talktalk unable to download listings for 2 weeks.It downloads data fof 10 mins then i get error call interupted.any ideas


If you search the forum for 'TalkTalk' you'll see that comment many times! They appear to disconnect data calls at around 10 minutes, which doesn't help if your Tivo needs longer to get all its data. People have resolved it by connecting the Tivo to a different phone provider (like BT) to get the download process re-started. Once you have a full set of data it should be ok to get daily updates on your regular line.


----------



## Hunty (Nov 6, 2001)

I just powered off my BT router and powered it back on, did the daily call again, and it succeeded, and is now loading data


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

mfhhydro said:


> my phone line is with talktalk unable to download listings for 2 weeks.It downloads data fof 10 mins then i get error call interupted.any ideas


If you are using dial-up then it is a problem with TalkTalk's voip network and you will have to go to a chachecard or turbonet card to get listings via broadband.


----------



## Hunty (Nov 6, 2001)

we are using cachecard, and have been for a least 3 years so dont understand what happens,maybe my Bt router got upgraded or something like that


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It could be the transparent proxy problem with your ISP, and you need to edit Ident.itcl:
edit /tvlib/tcl/tv/Ident.itcl

Look for this line

*puts $conn "IDB_TIMESTAMP: $now"*
add this line after the above 
*puts $conn "Content-Length: 0" *

Save the file (no need to reboot), and try a daily call.


----------

